# Breeder



## Sandradiane (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello: We would like to know the names and numbers of two or three toy poodle breeders surrounding Huntsville, Al. 
Thank You
Ricky Dale


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Your best bet will be to contact the breeder referral folks found thru a local/regional/national poodle club. There aren't a huge number of quality, conscientious breeders thru the US so limiting your search to that immediate area will mean even fewer to choose from.

Until someone drops by with any specific recommendations, here's some links for you.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

West of the Mississippi Breeder List
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)

East of the Mississippi
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

Some Poodle Club links are in the PF Breeder List also, as well as some previously member-recommended breeders.

*🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩*
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...



I think health testing of the breeding dogs will be important to you. Ths is what to look for:

*Doing the PCA recommended health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
Miniature Poodle (just in case you expand your choices)

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines.

The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I noticed this same question from the Huntsville area earlier this year. Was this you? We can merge the accounts if it was, and you started a new account due to a lost password. Here's the thread with the contact information provided back then: Alabama breeders .

I have no personal experience with them, but I did see that Phare shows and also posts to OFA.org. 

Unfortunately, there aren't huge numbers of toy poodles from excellent breeders available anywhere. A typical toy litter is only 1 to 3 puppies. Responsible breeders only keep a few breeding age adults, as there is a limit to how many poodles any one person can keep socialized and groomed. (Puppy mills, which care for neither grooming nor the emotional needs of the dogs, will produce many more litters than a responsible breeder.) You may find it helpful to be flexible in your color, gender, and geographic requirements.


----------

